# How do I ask for a source check on here?



## MadeInDixie (Sep 10, 2018)

Ok. Before I post what I'm wanting to ask and going about it in the wrong way and getting blasted or banned, how do I ask for a source check on here?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2018)

Has anyone used "source name" what was your experience.


----------



## MadeInDixie (Sep 10, 2018)

I found it while reading through posts and doing my homework and getting ideas for my next cycle.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 10, 2018)

I mean , easier just to.read the times bro. 
But I mean could go uncensored or.... Is what your getting at ?


----------



## MadeInDixie (Sep 10, 2018)

Db, a couple of people had talked about this source in a post and said that it was good, but they hadn't ordered in about a year. I found the source they were talking about and I'm the type that I have to know everything about someone/something before I mess with them.


----------



## Jin (Sep 10, 2018)

Go ahead and ask.


----------



## MadeInDixie (Sep 10, 2018)

Does anyone have experiences with Andro Med Labs or Valkyrie?


----------



## eddiek (Sep 10, 2018)

First experience with AML has been good so far.  Received goods in about a week.  Interesting packaging, but all there.  Just started test/tren/mast cycle last Wednesday, but can tell it is legit.  Did 255 x 10 bench pre-cycle on 9/2....only 2 shots in and did 275 x 10 yesterday, 9/9.  I will post pics and provide feedback in the next few weeks.  PIP from my 9/5 shot just went away, so a little longer than I am used to, but no PIP from my 9/7 shot on other quad.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 10, 2018)

Have you had blood work to back it up? If you are experienced at pinning does PIP not rise a flag for possible bad gear?


----------



## Merlin (Sep 10, 2018)

Have you had blood work to back it up? If you are experienced at pinning does PIP not raise a flag for possible bad gear?


----------



## Jin (Sep 11, 2018)

eddiek said:


> First experience with AML has been good so far.  Received goods in about a week.  Interesting packaging, but all there.  Just started test/tren/mast cycle last Wednesday, but can tell it is legit.  Did 255 x 10 bench pre-cycle on 9/2....only 2 shots in and did 275 x 10 yesterday, 9/9.  I will post pics and provide feedback in the next few weeks.  PIP from my 9/5 shot just went away, so a little longer than I am used to, but no PIP from my 9/7 shot on other quad.



Your mind is very powerful bro. I’m jealous.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 11, 2018)

AML sucks. My buddy used to be a rep for them and resigned a couple of years back because of incomplete orders and some very obvious issues with the quality of the gear. Remember, he's a rep. If he isn't getting good stuff then you folks as customers sure as shit aren't either. 

This is a repeated pattern that seems to pop up every few months with them. My advice - avoid at all costs. Inconsistent sources are bad sources.


----------



## Jin (Sep 11, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> AML sucks. My buddy used to be a rep for them and resigned a couple of years back because of incomplete orders and some very obvious issues with the quality of the gear. Remember, he's a rep. If he isn't getting good stuff then you folks as customers sure as shit aren't either.
> 
> This is a repeated pattern that seems to pop up every few months with them. My advice - avoid at all costs. Inconsistent sources are bad sources.



I glanced at your signature and saw:
*
if you can’t win, be a spectator 
*


----------



## eddiek (Sep 12, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> Have you had blood work to back it up? If you are experienced at pinning does PIP not rise a flag for possible bad gear?



I get blood work every 8 weeks, but have not since I started this cycle.  I can always tell when my testosterone is low since I am on TRT and have not had to use my pharma test cyp, so I am certain the test is working.  I am no expert with the tren, but I now have the insomnia sides that I previously had and libido is through the roof.  I am pretty sure it is legit.

As far as PIP goes, I occassionally get it from pharma grade test cyp.  It is not debilitating or anything and I am pinning tren ace and test prop, so I would not attribute the PIP to bad gear.

Only 3 pins in with my 4th tonight, and am very happy with at least the batch I received.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 12, 2018)

I’ve never had pip from pharm grade cyp, even at 3ml


----------



## eddiek (Sep 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Your mind is very powerful bro. I’m jealous.



lol....if the placebo effect is all I am getting, I will definitely take it!  My mind also ****s with me though, as for some reason my sets never stop on an odd number.  It is always either 6, 8, 10, 12, or 14........so definitely not powerful enough.


----------



## eddiek (Sep 12, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I’ve never had pip from pharm grade cyp, even at 2ml



I may also be referring to PIP incorrectly.  I basically just get a small charley horse feeling for a few days, but not consistent.  It happen about every 3rd or 4th shot.  For some reason, it seems to happen more when I go through a vein.  I only inject in my quads, so definitely need to find another injection site, but my flexibility for shoulders or glutes suck.  Wife refuses to stick me as well........I use 23 gauge needles for injections.  I have tried 24 gauge, but it takes longer to push through.  Might need to try that gauge again.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 12, 2018)

Could just be shaky hands with the needle though which happens to a lot of people

i use 23g / 1.5”


----------



## Webiseb (Sep 16, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I’ve never had pip from pharm grade cyp, even at 3ml


Are we talking real pharmaceutical grade? Like Hikma etc?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 16, 2018)

Got it from the VA hospital so it’s real pharm


----------

